# Any southern indiana or northern kentucky rider?



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

I live in southern indiana and want some more riding buddies


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Just got back from Attica, IN. Memorial day weekend friends and i went to the bad lands. It's an annual trip for us. Some good ridin' there. Only about a 3 1/2 hour trip for us. Except this year on the way home my trailer had 2 flats on I-57. Sucked...BAD! Took us 9 1/2 hours to get home.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I was born in southern indy. Little town called cordyon. Its on I-64 just outside louisville ky.


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

I was reading about the bad lands, is there alot of mud there? And i took a trip to cordyn this year had a wrestling tourny there


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Not far from ya..


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

Sweet, we needa set up a ride sometime


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

THACKER said:


> Sweet, we needa set up a ride sometime


Indeed, Where bouts in IN are ya? I have a few freinds in the Evansville/Henderson Area. We are working up a ride.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

THACKER said:


> I was reading about the bad lands, is there alot of mud there? And i took a trip to cordyn this year had a wrestling tourny there


Plenty of mud there! Swampy in some area's. There's a nice creek with a rock bottom you can run up to help wash some of the mud off at the end of the day. Hope you like hils though... It's pretty hilly. I went down 2 hills that had a verticle drop for the first 10 to 15 feet before you would catch up with the hill. The Brute engine brake got a good test. Worked good though. Those 2 hills were optional by the way. Just two of us went down them. Everyone else went around. Great time though. Heres acouple of before and after pics of my brute in Indy and just before we left for Indy. Any questions about the place just ask.


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

Princeton bout 20 mins north of eville, thanks for the info


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Worked in Evansville for about a year. Back in West KY Now, There is Copperhead Run ATV Park a few hours away from you, Thats where we go.

http://www.copperheadatvpark.com/Home.html


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

Looks like a fun place ill have to give it a try soon


----------

